# IR control port



## zoolander4 (Jan 4, 2006)

I have bought a rf2link device which is designed to connect a TIVO to a UK sky digibox instead of a IR wand. I want to connect the device to a PC instead of the TIVO but I need to know what the voltages are on the TIVO IR control output so that I can build a suitable interface circuit.

Does anyone here know the voltage specs for the TIVO IR control port?

Thanks


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

3.3V current limited to drive an LED.


----------

